# Micro gripper



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm not usually interested in after market gadgets, especially those that are so simple, they can be duplicated by any competent woodworker. I was impressed by the Micro gripper. Although it is a bit pricey, I can see a lot of work goes into it's design and construction. My tendency is to make one myself falling on the details shown in the video.

My real question is: Has anyone accidentally cut through the gripper? I noticed they have replacement pads available; also a bit pricey.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Of course you can make one. Several have been posted on LJ. And, of course they occasionally get cut into.

The question for me is do I want to spend the time making one or spend the time making another project. I really like them as they work well with the arthritis in my hands and wrist.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Check this.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/14510


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Anything that increases safety is worth it, but homemade push blocks work just as well with no fiddling around.

They probably are a solution for some people, though.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

In my opinion, any sort of push stick and/or back-up board is a large help in eliminating tear-out on the exiting cut as well. I think part of the table saw tool box is a variety of push sticks & push blocks


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have two grippers, love them. Have cut into one on accident before, didn't know it until I saw yellow dust flying around.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I bought two grippers as well. After using them and cutting into one of the 1/4" pads more than once, I pretty much have put them aside. IMO, they were forcing me to give up other safety practices in order to use the grippers.

CON:

I was forced to remove my Yellow Board Buddies (A much needed anti-kickback safety feature) in order to use the gripper.


You are forced into adjusting everything on the Gripper EVERY time you make a cut. This forces you into making many more test cuts way too frequently.


Some Riving knives won't work with the Gripper. Got lucky that my riving knife did not interfere.

As for me, I am back to using my Yellow board buddies and traditional push sticks. I use the grippers only as "wide" push blocks, and never use them directly over the blade as advertised. I also use my TS Sled nearly all of the time for crosscuts and miters.


----------

